# Spain is on the Radar



## JamieLoco (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello everyone I am Jim from the good ole USA aka Jamie Loco from when I lived for a while in Mexico for about 6 months.

I have been traveling to Spain since 1990 and call it my Casa Segundo. I love the cities for a few days but truly enjoy the smaller Villages. Spain has really come to age over the last 24 years and it has been fun to see it. Much of the old Spain is gone except in the smaller Villages and Towns.

I am 53 and single and have spent my professional life away from home however those days will draw to a close on November 21, 2014. I did a careful review of my financial situation and financially I am more than ready. I think it is the right time also to retire personally.

I will be residing in Alcaudete in the Province of Jáen and have reserved a home I saw when I last visited Spain in April. It was way overpriced in April and since then the owner has finally had a reality check. After extended discussions he finally accepted the same offer I submitted in April and it has been reserved pending a final inspection in October. For a town of 11199 people Inland Analucia has a lot of listings there. At the current time they have 25. Has anybody heard of Inland Andalucia and what was your experience?

Has anybody had experiences with Fairway Lawyers specifically Diego Echavarria and/or Alvaro Marquez? I have spoken to Diego he seemed very competent and so far specific and detailed. He is providing me two references on Monday. I am also open to recommendations for other lawyers too that have good knowledge of Real Estate buyer transactions.

I have spoken to a few other lawyers but their attitude was you are in good hands and didn´t want to explain anything except their fees. Not a good sign and were quickly eliminated from consideration.

My guess is that on Monday I will be provided with past UK Clients so does anybody know a reverse phone number trace website for the UK? You basically enter the phone number and it tells you the name that phone number is listed under and the address associated with the number.

Any further tips for a "newbie"? I look forward to your replies.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm sorry I don't have the answers for you for your specific questions. I'm just wondering if you have started the process for a retirement visa for Spain. I'm assuming you have an American passport, so you will need a visa in order to live here.
Hopefully someone will come along with the info you want , welcome to the forum!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JamieLoco said:


> .
> 
> My guess is that on Monday I will be provided with past UK Clients so does anybody know a reverse phone number trace website for the UK? You basically enter the phone number and it tells you the name that phone number is listed under and the address associated with the number.
> 
> .


I would find it distinctly worrying if any professional service I had used passed on my details to a stranger without my permission.

As for the 'reverse phone number trace'....surely that is a gross invasion of privacy and against Data Protection Law?

It can't be right when any stranger can track down your name and address like that. So many possible abuses.


----------



## JamieLoco (Sep 27, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I would find it distinctly worrying if any professional service I had used passed on my details to a stranger without my permission.
> 
> As for the 'reverse phone number trace'....surely that is a gross invasion of privacy and against Data Protection Law?
> 
> It can't be right when any stranger can track down your name and address like that. So many possible abuses.


First, the parties involved in providing the references are going to ask permission before giving me the names and phone numbers. Yes at first it might appear that a reverse number search could invade privacy.

Reverse phone number searches are based upon Phone Books. The data is transferred from a Phone Book and then indexed by Phone Number. If a person has a private or unlisted number it does not show up on a reverse phone number search. 

So why do I want to do a reverse phone number search? SCAMS. Sometimes people instead of providing real references have friends that are actually giving a "reference." In worse case scenarios they hire people to do this. Also people in Scams use Pre-Paid cell phones and toss the chip frequently. A reverse number search will show if the cell phone number is registered in a name or if it is pre-paid.

I am just trying to protect myself my friend no more.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

JamieLoco said:


> Hello everyone I am Jim from the good ole USA aka Jamie Loco from when I lived for a while in Mexico for about 6 months.
> 
> I have been traveling to Spain since 1990 and call it my Casa Segundo. I love the cities for a few days but truly enjoy the smaller Villages. Spain has really come to age over the last 24 years and it has been fun to see it. Much of the old Spain is gone except in the smaller Villages and Towns.
> 
> ...


1. I live about 15km south of Alcaudete and there a number of English speakers there, mostly Brits (I am informed that at least one is to be avoided since he has a doubtful reputation of cheating). They are a mixed bunch, a number of them males living on their own and, in our view, most seem to have some form of personal problem. It is a place that has a number of immigrants from other countries of dubious quality and reputation.

2. In our experience Inland Andalucía is an excellent place to live. We find the people here, in our village, to be warm, friendly and great friends. You will find, however, as you become known, that they have no idea of the American concept of "personal space". Not only does everybody (male) shake hands but the left hand goes on your shoulder and it become more of hug; the females, of course do the kiss-kiss. 

3. How is your Spanish? If it is not 100%, it is best to use a good translator/interpreter and a good lawyer. DO NOT use a lawyer whose only qualification is that he/she speaks English.

4. When buying property, make absolutely sure that the property's boundaries are clearly defined and clearly recorded on all documents and on the Catastral Register to avoid problems down the line. Ensure that the actual ownership is known and recorded (sometimes a property has been inherited by a number of relatives, not all of whom are in agreement with selling nor the price). Make sure that the new ownership is correctly recorded, especially if you are buying with any other person.

5. Reverse white pages are not normal on this side of the pond.

I have asked a couple of friends who live in Alcaudete about the lawyer you mentioned and await their replies.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JamieLoco said:


> Hello everyone I am Jim from the good ole USA aka Jamie Loco from when I lived for a while in Mexico for about 6 months.
> 
> I have been traveling to Spain since 1990 and call it my Casa Segundo. I love the cities for a few days but truly enjoy the smaller Villages. Spain has really come to age over the last 24 years and it has been fun to see it. Much of the old Spain is gone except in the smaller Villages and Towns.
> 
> ...


Just Google the names and one of the finds that it comes up with will be a service like that. They tell you the name, the address, how many people live at that address and their names too, etc
Personally I find that very scary, but that's the world we live in.


----------



## JamieLoco (Sep 27, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> 1. I live about 15km south of Alcaudete and there a number of English speakers there, mostly Brits (I am informed that at least one is to be avoided since he has a doubtful reputation of cheating). They are a mixed bunch, a number of them males living on their own and, in our view, most seem to have some form of personal problem. It is a place that has a number of immigrants from other countries of dubious quality and reputation.


Good information. As far as the Brit you hear is a cheater I am sure we will meet and I can spot the signs of a cheater quickly. How are the Spaniards? I always take the approach that trust is not given it is earned and earned in steps. That is sad about the foreigners. Alcaudete is from what I have seen is the least expensive area and only recently has seen a influx of foreigners. I will be me and hopefully earn the trust of the Spanairds and Foreigners that reside there. 



baldilocks said:


> 2. In our experience Inland Andalucía is an excellent place to live. We find the people here, in our village, to be warm, friendly and great friends. You will find, however, as you become known, that they have no idea of the American concept of "personal space". Not only does everybody (male) shake hands but the left hand goes on your shoulder and it become more of hug; the females, of course do the kiss-kiss.


The Hug as you call it is something I am used to so it is not offensive. A friend of mine went with me once on a visit to Spain and was taken back by the Male Hug. In Perú if you greet or say Goodbye to a female you are expected to kiss on the left cheek or are considered rude. Everyone has their own comfort level. I just operate on the theory when in Peru be Peruvian



baldilocks said:


> 3. How is your Spanish? If it is not 100%, it is best to use a good translator/interpreter and a good lawyer. DO NOT use a lawyer whose only qualification is that he/she speaks English.


I totally agree with your opinion here. Speaking English is important but the quality of the work is the MOST important thing



baldilocks said:


> 4. When buying property, make absolutely sure that the property's boundaries are clearly defined and clearly recorded on all documents and on the Catastral Register to avoid problems down the line. Ensure that the actual ownership is known and recorded (sometimes a property has been inherited by a number of relatives, not all of whom are in agreement with selling nor the price). Make sure that the new ownership is correctly recorded, especially if you are buying with any other person.


Could you please tell me specifically what all the documents are?



baldilocks said:


> 5. Reverse white pages are not normal on this side of the pond.


A reverse search is based upon published phone numbers it seems to be a touchy subject at least here. The internet and social media are wonderful in my opinion they do bring new challenges.



baldilocks said:


> I have asked a couple of friends who live in Alcaudete about the lawyer you mentioned and await their replies.


Thank you , so much for asking your friends I look forward to your reply.


----------

